# Suggestion for new forum



## Guest (Jan 19, 2002)

Since we have a Dishplayer/501/etc forum, how about a UltimateTV forum and a DirecTivo forum?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2002)

There was a D* PVR forum when this place first started back in June but it was a ghostown with hardly any posts so it was removed. All DTiVo and MSUTV posts can go in the DirecTV General Forum. If we start getting a lot of D* PVR related threads then a separate forum will be created. Thanks for feedback though.


----------

